# auto to manual swap



## SATURNTERMINATOR (Nov 12, 2004)

has anyone ever done this around here? And, will I need to swap computers? My autotragic is going to die soon and im wondering should i replace with another auto :thumbdwn: 

or put in a manual :thumbup: 

thanks

Brandon


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

SATURNTERMINATOR said:


> has anyone ever done this around here? And, will I need to swap computers? My autotragic is going to die soon and im wondering should i replace with another auto :thumbdwn:


This is for 87-89, but the differences are minor, as I recall.

http://z31.com/board/read.php3?id=266662&srf=faqyou 

I used the same computer in my 85t when I did the swap. Not sure how much it effects performance, but it seemed to run fine. I still have an 86NA tranny sitting about 3 hours south of you if you're interested in it.


----------



## SATURNTERMINATOR (Nov 12, 2004)

thank you very much.


----------

